# S3X Fixed Gear 3 Speed



## Origamist (4 Sep 2008)

Not long now...

http://sunrace-sturmeyarcher.blogspot.com/2008/09/s3x-fixed-gear-3-speed.html


----------



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2008)

Yeh, but that isnt as cool as going past someone and saying "yeh, i've only got one gear and no freewheel, and i still get up this bad ass hill faster"


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Sep 2008)

Any clue on the price? 

I do like the suggestion of calling it The Sheldon.


----------



## Origamist (5 Sep 2008)

No idea re: the price. Don't think it'll be too steep and hoprefully not too heavy either. 

I made a terrible error of judgement disposing of a SA TF many years ago - purchasing the new S3X is penance.


----------



## GrahamG (5 Sep 2008)

You know, I'm just not interested in this at all - if I wanted a three speed, I'd just pick up an old 3-speed. The whole reason for riding fixed for me is not having to think about gears. One thing it might appeal for though is touring.


----------



## Origamist (5 Sep 2008)

GrahamG said:


> You know, I'm just not interested in this at all - if I wanted a three speed, I'd just pick up an old 3-speed. The whole reason for riding fixed for me is not having to think about gears. One thing it might appeal for though is touring.



On Dartmoor, I'd like to have the choice!


----------



## GrahamG (8 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> On Dartmoor, I'd like to have the choice!



I can appreciate that - I've been too chicken to take the fixed on a proper hilly 60 miler so far.... although that will change come winter now that I have a bike nice enough to keep away from gritted roads


----------



## Greenbank (8 Sep 2008)

It's for people who think the point of fixed is having to pedal all of the time, but aren't strong enough to get up steep hills and/or don't have the souplesse to descend at 150rpm+.


----------



## Origamist (8 Sep 2008)

Greenbank said:


> It's for people who think the point of fixed is having to pedal all of the time, but aren't strong enough to get up steep hills and/or don't have the souplesse to descend at 150rpm+.



If you want real souplesse, you should be doing 150rpm+ on the flat...


----------

